# Netzwerkzugriff  - WinXP Home <-> WinXP Prof.



## excelite (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Szenario:

Einen Rechner mit WinXP Professional und ein Laptop mit WinXp Home. Beide sind
per Switch verbunden und das Netzwerk funktioniert auch einwandfrei (finden sich gegenseitig in der Netzwerkumgebung sowie erfolgreiche Antwort bei Ping Requests). Ich möchte nun aber gerne (wie ich es bei Win2k gewohnt war) direkt auf die Festplatten gegenseitig zugreifen. 

Bei Win2k ging das im Ausführen-Fenster folgendermaßen:
"\\rechnername\c$". Sofern die Festplatte C nicht freigegeben wurde hat er bei Win2k einfach nach dem entsprechendem User mit Passwort gefragt. Habe einfach "Administrator" und das Passwort eingegeben und der Zugang wurde gestattet. 

Bei WinXp erhalte ich den selben Dialog, nur dass ich keinen Usernamen eintragen kann. Es ist Standartmäßig im Feld für den Username "Gast" eingetragen. Das ist grau unterlegt und kann somit von mir nicht geändernt werden. 

Folgendes habe ich schon probiert (habe diverse Foren und Tipp-Tricks-Seiten gewälzt):

- auf beiden Rechnern den gleiche User mit dem selben Passwort angelegt
- gleiche Subnetmask, sowie Arbeitsgruppe, sowie DNS-Server
- bei lokalen Sicherheitsrichtlinien (xp - prof) habe ich den entsprechen User bei, Zugriff über das Netzwerk gestatten eingetragen

Alles ohne Ergebnis.


Was kann ich hier tun? Ich verstehe nicht was diese Änderung gegenüber Win2k soll und was sich Microsoft davon versprich. Die Arbeit, bzw. der Datenaustausch ist so nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Wäre schön wenn jemand ein Patentrezept hätte.

Vielen Dank. 

Gruß,
excelite


----------



## Kleini (7. Januar 2005)

Hallöle!

Wenn du auf den Rechner mit XP Prof. zugreifen willst, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Standardmäßig läuft alles aus dem Netzwerk über den Gast ab. Das kannst du im Windows Explorer unter Extras-Optionen-Ansicht ändern, indem du das Häckchen bei einfache Dateifreigabe entfernst. Dann solltest du auch andere Nutzernamen (außer Gast) eintragen können. Die Alternative ist eine einfache Ordnerfreigabe zu erstellen und dem Gast (aus Sicherheitsgründen) ein Kennwort zu geben. Das geschieht auf dem Remoterechner in der Dosshell mittels "net user gast kennwort".
XP Home kann prinzipiell nur die einfache Dateifreigabe, d.h. du hast keine andere Möglichkeit als dich als Gast einzuloggen (damit das reibungslos geht, sollte der XP Prof. Rechner auch die einfache Dateifreigabe aktiviert haben). Allerdings kannst du als Administrator im abgesicherten Modus von XP Home auch die einfache Dateifreigabe deaktivieren (wie bei Prof.). Dazu beim Starten von Windows F8 drücken und den abgesicherten Modus auswählen. Dann wie gehabt im Explorer das Häckchen wegmachen.

Das Ganze gibt es in ausführlich auf meiner Homepage.
http://www.kleinis-page.de/Tipps/Tipp3.html

MfG Kleini


----------

